# What is The most expensive piranha to the least



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Anyone know???


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

knifeboys 16" Piraya cost a fair wack!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Pirayas are the most for Pygos
serra's can range from $10 to hundreds
Red belly are proably the cheapiest piranhas right now
the fish that is usaullly cost more is because rare and then the bigger then fish the more you gotta pay.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

The more bigger it is the most expensive it became!!!









Jim


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Rareity of the Piraya makes it more valuable than any of the Pygos regarding the size. Rb's are more common which makes them the least expensive. Size and availabilityare somewhat factors that play in the cost of a certain fish also.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> knifeboys 16" Piraya cost a fair wack!


 was that 16 incher ashs?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

thePACK said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > knifeboys 16" Piraya cost a fair wack!
> ...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it is down to ease of collection piraya and brandti are probably the most expensive along with geryi.
my piraya cost me £160 when it was 4'' thats $220 but i did have to get it shipped to the UK from the US
dixon


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

damn piranha's can get pretty pricey eh....


----------

